# SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway*

*This is your chance to win an SVSound SB13-Ultra Subwoofer valued at $1,599!*










SVSound and Home Theater Shack are teaming up yet again for another spectacular giveaway. :T

*SB13 Ultra – Unmatched Sound Quality and Extreme Performance - Elegant Footprint*

The SB13-Ultra delivers an outstanding combination of high-tech components and features, handsome aesthetics, extreme performance, and easy room integration. The SB13-Ultra is the finest subwoofer in its class, with unparalleled performance value. Mission accomplished - SVS style.










_*For more information about the SB13-Ultra, see it at *_*SVSound.*

This is the announcement thread only. For discussion please see the SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Discussion Thread

...


----------

